

Reddit raising $50M round; YC, Sequoia, Andreessen Horowitz involved - raldi
http://www.cnet.com/news/reddit-to-raise-50-million-round-on-500-million-valuation-report/

======
carbocation
Is the CNET article correct in naming YC involvement, or are they just keying
up on the fact that some investors are affiliated with YC / YC partners? I ask
because of the recent comments about YC not doing Series A due to signaling -
so I imagine it would also not do Series C or D or whichever round this would
conceivably be for Reddit.

